# SVS Unleashes Black Friday Madness with an SB12-NSD Subwoofer Blowout



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The holiday season is full of incredible deals on big-ticket items, and Black Friday and Cyber Monday traditionally kick-off the shopping season. It’s almost impossible not to find tempting gear tagged with prices slashed and hacked to pieces. Our great friends at SVS Sound have decided to throw their hat in the ring with an insane deal on one of their top-selling subwoofers of all time: the SB12-NSD.










If you’re looking to dip your toes into deep bass waters for the first time or have been thinking about adding a second sub to your system, then this is one sale you need to embrace.

The SB12-NSD is a 14.6-inch (h) x14.2-in x (w) 14.2-in (d) compact sealed subwoofer featuring a gorgeous premium grade black ash finish. Its proprietary 12-inch NSD driver carries technology to reduce induction and distortion, long-throw suspension to enable high output at deep frequencies, and a lightweight aluminum cone for enhanced sensitivity. Fueling the fire is an intelligent DSP Sledge Amplifier that supplies 400 Watts of continuous power (800W peak) with icy-cool Class D switching topology. When put together, these pieces deliver a frequency output down to 23 Hz (+/- 3 dB) – more than enough to take your listening pleasure to the deeper depths of subterranean audio bliss.










SVS says the SB12-NSD has historically been one of their most sought after models, largely because of its aggressive price point and ability to handle the demands low frequency material found across the board in music, home theater, television, and gaming material. After all, its original price of $679 is tempting by itself, which makes its sale price of $399 a no-brainer. If you’re doing the math, that’s a savings of $280 on a brand-new factory sealed sub that carries SVS’s legendary 5-year Warranty and top-tier customer service.

This sale only will extend as long as supplies last (no rain checks), so head over to SVS and checkout this deal by following this *link*. Strike while the iron is hot…and give your lower end a kick start this holiday season!

_Image credits: SVS Sound_


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

If I could pair one or two with my Kreisel 12012 in my 5000-5200cf space I would but according to SVS these sub are too small to pair with the Kreisel and my space.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

asere said:


> If I could pair one or two with my Kreisel 12012 in my 5000-5200cf space I would but according to SVS these sub are too small to pair with the Kreisel and my space.


Yeah... these aren't exactly a great match for a sub with dual 12" woofers. Looks like you need a second Kreisel! :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> If I could pair one or two with my Kreisel 12012 in my 5000-5200cf space I would but according to SVS these sub are too small to pair with the Kreisel and my space.


 At that price I'd make it work. That's an insane good deal! Have you given thought to selling the Kreisel? I'm sure it's a great sub but I would think it would be easier to sell than finding another at an affordable price. Just a thought…


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> Yeah... these aren't exactly a great match for a sub that large. Looks like you need a second Kreisel! :T


I'm looking at buying a second one at this point.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> At that price I'd make it work. That's an insane good deal! Have you given thought to selling the Kreisel? I'm sure it's a great sub but I would think it would be easier to sell than finding another at an affordable price. Just a thought…


I could sell the KK but it's a very nice sub indeed. I won it here and I don't think I'll ever come up with $3000 for a sub like this.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok just for more info. What's better. Two or four of the SVS SB12 without the Kreisel or just staying with the Kreisel?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

What are you looking to achieve?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> What are you looking to achieve?


The kk is powerful. I get clean tight bass and of course the pressure in the ear. From time to time I feel the tactile but I'm looking for chest slam.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> Ok just for more info. What's better. Two or four of the SVS SB12 without the Kreisel or just staying with the Kreisel? Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 I would think finding another Kreisel is going to be difficult. I just don't think there's many out in the wild. Four of those SB12's should be more than adequate for your large room but I'd still call SVS and see what they say.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You need a lot of output to get to the point of feeling it in the chest. How big is your space? Is it closed or open floor plan?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> The kk is powerful. I get clean tight bass and of course the pressure in the ear. From time to time I feel the tactile but I'm looking for chest slam.


 Have you tried moving the Kreisel close to your seat? That may help with the tactile feeling you're looking for. The ported version of the SVS subs would also be better for that feeling.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> You need a lot of output to get to the point of feeling it in the chest. How big is your space? Is it closed or open floor plan?


My space is around 5000 to 5200 cf and it's open to hallway, another living area and rooms. An open plan indeed.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Have you tried moving the Kreisel close to your seat? That may help with the tactile feeling you're looking for. The ported version of the SVS subs would also be better for that feeling.


I've done REW and the front wall or corner is best. Next to me back wall the sub losses the spl a little more past 20hz.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

asere said:


> My space is around 5000 to 5200 cf and it's open to hallway, another living area and rooms. An open plan indeed.


Wow. I think you need more sub. The KK is a very nuanced sub, correct? Are you primarily movies or music?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Have you had any luck locating used Kreisel subs or are they just more than you want to spend?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> Wow. I think you need more sub. The KK is a very nuanced sub, correct? Are you primarily movies or music?


Yes they are and I watch more movies.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Have you had any luck locating used Kreisel subs or are they just more than you want to spend?


I'll keep my eyes open for a potential buy if the price is good.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I might be inclined to sell the KK and look to address the space with dual ported subs. That's a big space that's perfect for a port design. This is going to sound like a sales pitch, but both SVS and PSA sell dual options that would price in the $2,000-$3,000 range. Secondarily, HSU would get you there for slightly less.

Let's say you were able to sell your KK for 50% of its MSRP (here on HTS or through a site like Audiogon), you'd have $1500 in your pocket, which would go a long way toward implementing a dual subs. Honestly, I'm not sure how much of a difference in fidelity you'd notice. The sealed KK might give a little more of a controlled response for critical stereo listening...but I don't think you'll hear much of a detail loss when watching movies. In fact, I think your overall experience will radically improve.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

When you run REW measurements from your MLP... where is the null?

The benefit of two, would not only be more headroom, but you can take measurements and strategically place sub number two in a place that smooths out the response.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> I might be inclined to sell the KK and look to address the space with dual ported subs. That's a big space that's perfect for a port design. This is going to sound like a sales pitch, but both SVS and PSA sell dual options that would price in the $2,000-$3,000 range. Secondarily, HSU would get you there for slightly less.
> 
> Let's say you were able to sell your KK for 50% of its MSRP (here on HTS or through a site like Audiogon), you'd have $1500 in your pocket, which would go a long way toward implementing a dual subs. Honestly, I'm not sure how much of a difference in fidelity you'd notice. The sealed KK might give a little more of a controlled response for critical stereo listening...but I don't think you'll hear much of a detail loss when watching movies. In fact, I think your overall experience will radically improve.


Hsu suggested the vtf3 mk4 or the 15H mk2 to go along with the KK but I'm not sure about that. Getting different subs to match can be a headache.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> When you run REW measurements from your MLP... where is the null?
> 
> The benefit of two, would not only be more headroom, but you can take measurements and strategically place sub number two in a place that smooths out the response.


I'm not sure how to look for null. I just placed the sub were I got the flat response and placed it.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It would be a dip in your frequency response...that would tell you what the null is (if you have one) in your seating position. I'm wondering because the mid-bass range is probably the one that is going to give you that slam factor. Just curious to know if your seating position is in a null in that range.

I think trying to match different sub models will be a wild goose chase...I'd stick with one, buy a second matching one, or sell the one you have and buy duals of another model. Then use REW to integrate them (using the ear test too, of course :T).

Decisions, decisions....

There is another option... bass shakers mounted under your couch! ;-) I love mine, can't imagine not having them.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> It would be a dip in your frequency response...that would tell you what the null is (if you have one) in your seating position. I'm wondering because the mid-bass range is probably the one that is going to give you that slam factor. Just curious to know if your seating position is in a null in that range.
> 
> I think trying to match different sub models will be a wild goose chase...I'd stick with one, buy a second matching one, or sell the one you have and buy duals of another model. Then use REW to integrate them (using the ear test too, of course :T).
> 
> ...


Todd here is an older graph of the sub only and if I remember correctly it is front middle wall placement.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=871778&d=1438823401


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You have some dips at 45 and 55, but nothing terribly offensive...looks good overall. With more powerful duals, you'd get deeper extension, for sure, and more even response over a wider area...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> You have some dips at 45 and 55, but nothing terribly offensive...looks good overall. With more powerful duals, you'd get deeper extension, for sure, and more even response over a wider area...


Thank you Todd. Yes another sub it is at some point. Hopefully someone will sell a used Kreisel 12012


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

What a great deal, I would love to get my hands on a pair of those subs. :clap:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Well I found an SB13 Ultra in mint condition with the piano finish and still has a 2 years left on the warranty. It is selling for $950. Is this a good buy? I would jump on it right away but my issue would be will it integrate well with my Kreisel 12012?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I know this is the SVS thread but since I posted earlier" SVS/KK I just wanted to mention I settled for a second KK sub. Should receive it this week.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

